# Pedullà si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2017)

Il noto esperto di mercato Alfredo Pedulla sul suo sito ufficiale si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta. I due ex rossoneri infatti avevano criticato il mercato del Milan ritenuto poco convincente. Dopo gli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, il giornalista chiede ai due opinionisti se i due giocatori sono "dei ripieghi" oppure se adesso vanno bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2017)

Grande, dovrebbe chiedere anche a Zaccheroni e a Oddo se ora il nostro mercato sia più centrato e meno confusionario dopo la giornata di oggi.


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il noto esperto di mercato Alfredo Pedulla sul suo sito ufficiale si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta. I due ex rossoneri infatti avevano criticato il mercato del Milan ritenuto poco convincente. Dopo gli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, il giornalista chiede ai due opinionisti se i due giocatori sono "dei ripieghi" oppure se adesso vanno bene.



Ahahah Grande Alfredo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2017)

Alfredo uno di noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2017)

Comunque è inspiegabile lo snobbismo di tanti. Alla fine a livello umano fanno praticamente tutti schifo, chi più, chi meno


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

La nostra rivincita..la nostra bellissima rivincita.
È da ieri che non scrivo quasi nulla.. sono ancora incredulo per Bonucci e biglia..p


----------



## Igniorante (15 Luglio 2017)

Beh Boban non ha detto cose tanto assurde, nonostante spesso i suoi discorsi sembrino "sentenze".
Costacurta, invece, perde ogni volta l'occasione per star zitto.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Luglio 2017)

Noi stiamo facendo un mercato confusionario a detta degli ex


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Oddo ha giá cambiato opinione. Ha svoltato di 180 gradi. Ora ci da come squadra da battere...patetico...e prevedibile...


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh Boban non ha detto cose tanto assurde, nonostante spesso i suoi discorsi sembrino "sentenze".
> Costacurta, invece, perde ogni volta l'occasione per star zitto.



Di nuovo mi ripeto. Boban ha detto cose giuste ma incomplete. Ha emanato negatività senza appello, senza nemmeno un "Il mercato é lungo". Le opinioni a metà sono sempre FAZIOSE ED INTERESSATE. Questa é la prima regola della comunicazione


----------



## Compix83 (15 Luglio 2017)

Comunque né Costacurta né Boban avevano detto panzane, eh. Il primo aveva criticato Musacchio (forse memore di quando Dzeko lo ridicolizzò) ed espresso apprezzamento per Conti. Il secondo aveva detto di non vedere fenomeni nel Milan, ma giocatori buoni/interessanti (il che era vero fino all'acquisto della doppia B).

Pedullà dovrebbe scagliarsi contro Ruiu, piuttosto.


----------



## Compix83 (15 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di nuovo mi ripeto. Boban ha detto cose giuste ma incomplete. Ha emanato negatività senza appello, senza nemmeno un "Il mercato é lungo". Le opinioni a metà sono sempre FAZIOSE ED INTERESSATE. Questa é la prima regola della comunicazione



Si poteva esprimere in maniera più completa, questo è vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Oddo ha giá cambiato opinione. Ha svoltato di 180 gradi. Ora ci da come squadra da battere...patetico...e prevedibile...



Un pò confuso il ragazzo


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Comunque né Costacurta né Boban avevano detto panzane, eh. Il primo aveva criticato Musacchio (forse memore di quando Dzeko lo ridicolizzò) ed espresso apprezzamento per Conti. Il secondo aveva detto di non vedere fenomeni nel Milan, ma giocatori buoni/interessanti (il che era vero fino all'acquisto della doppia B).
> 
> Pedullà dovrebbe scagliarsi contro Ruiu, piuttosto.



Ma quello mica è un collega o un addetto ai lavori, ma un circense.
Uno che parla di calcio come uno ne può parlare al bar oppure come noi che ci confrontiamo quotidianamente, meno competente però di noi.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Pedullà secondo me ha proprio un rapporto personale e molto buono con la nuova dirigenza


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

Mah...

Io pure ero uno di quelli che fino all'altro giorno diceva che il mercato del Milan era bene ma non benissimo...ora che sono arrivati due giocatori maturi, i migliori delle loro precedenti squadre è ovvio che il livello della rosa si sia alzato e siano cambiate le opinioni...e cambieranno ancora in meglio se arriverà un centravanti di razza...fino a due giorni fa i quotisti ci davano quinti...ora sono certo le cose siano cambiate...ma è naturale!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il noto esperto di mercato Alfredo Pedulla sul suo sito ufficiale si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta. I due ex rossoneri infatti avevano criticato il mercato del Milan ritenuto poco convincente. Dopo gli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, il giornalista chiede ai due opinionisti se i due giocatori sono "dei ripieghi" oppure se adesso vanno bene.



Grazie Alfredo! Incredibile che certe dichiarazioni (Boban e Costacurta) arrivino sempre dai canali principali (Sky e Mediaset), che dovrebbero essere quelli più attendibili, mentre l'onestà intellettuale debba arrivare solo da canali secondari come Sportitalia. Ah il Belpaese... i più ladri, corrotti e disonesti arrivano sempre più in alto degli altri...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2017)

prima degli acquisti di bonucci e biglia non avevano detto cavolate.
ora abbiamo preso 2 top nei loro ruoli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Comunque né Costacurta né Boban avevano detto panzane, eh. Il primo aveva criticato Musacchio (forse memore di quando Dzeko lo ridicolizzò) ed espresso apprezzamento per Conti. Il secondo aveva detto di non vedere fenomeni nel Milan, ma giocatori buoni/interessanti (il che era vero fino all'acquisto della doppia B).
> 
> Pedullà dovrebbe scagliarsi contro Ruiu, piuttosto.


Ruiu non lo considera nessuno, giustamente. E' solo un cortigiano.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> prima degli acquisti di bonucci e biglia non avevano detto cavolate.
> ora abbiamo preso 2 top nei loro ruoli



Ok però è malafede dare qualsiasi tipo di opinione ai primi di luglio, mentre altre squadre non hanno comprato ancora nulla.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Perdonatemi, magari mi prendo gli insulti di mezzo forum, ma le mosse degli ultimi giorni danno proprio ragione a Zvone. Cioè, anche io mi stavo facendo le seghine con Musacchio, Kessié, Conti e compagnia cantante, ma Biglia, Bonucci, Aubameyang, Belotti, ecc sono di un altro livello.


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2017)

ho rispetto per Boban e Costacurta. Non li critico neanche se usano parole cosi dure contro di noi.


----------



## MarcoUnico (15 Luglio 2017)

La critica di ex giocatori, anche se aspra, fa parte del gioco.
Mi da fastidio quando viene fatta con cattiveria o malignità.

Ed in questo da parte di costacura un bel pizzico di rancore ce l'ho visto.

Ad ogni modo i fatti per il momento stanno smentendo entrambi... visto che la rosa comincia ad assumere una qualità che si avvicina a juve e napoli.

Tanto più se si considera che a differenza di berlusconi quando acquistò il milan 'sti cinesi, o americani che siano, si sono ritrovati con una rosa talmente mediocre che sembrava impossibile fare pensieri dal quarto posto in su.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2017)

Vabè Boban aveva detto che non avevamo preso nessun top e in effetti aveva ragione. 

Ora è arrivato Bonucci, speriamo nel secondo top


----------



## Wildbone (15 Luglio 2017)

Ancora?

Boban aveva detto che il mercato del Milan non fosse esaltante. Punto.

È o non è una ******? È uno dei mercati più esaltanti di tutti i tempi.

Inoltre -e qui risiede il grande errore delle sue dichiarazioni- non si era posto minimamente il problema che la nuova società avesse ereditato dalla vecchia una rosa a dir poco disastrosa. Poi, oh, se il saggissimo Boban pensa che una squadra di ***** si ricostruisce con 2 o 3 top player, benissimo. Io preferisco di gran lunga gli acquisti che stiamo portando a casa, piuttosto che quelli desiderati da Boban.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, magari mi prendo gli insulti di mezzo forum, ma le mosse degli ultimi giorni danno proprio ragione a Zvone. Cioè, anche io mi stavo facendo le seghine con Musacchio, Kessié, Conti e compagnia cantante, ma Biglia, Bonucci, Aubameyang, Belotti, ecc sono di un altro livello.



Ma il punto è sempre quello: prima di definire il mercato del milan deludente, avrebbe dovuto almeno aspettare la fine


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è sempre quello: prima di definire il mercato del milan deludente, avrebbe dovuto almeno aspettare la fine



Va beh, hai visto l'intervista? Glielo hanno chiesto ed ha risposto, dicendo anche più volte PER ORA. Funziona così, ti fanno domande e rispondi, non è che Boban ha chiamato la tv per spalare ***** sul Milan 
Poi Zvone è sempre stato uno caustico. L'abbiamo idolatrato su sky quando sparava a zero sul Milan del condor, ora dovremmo trattarlo di ***** perché ha espresso un lecito (allora) dubbio sul nostro mercato?
Vedrai che lo intervisteranno di nuovo a fine mercato ed avrà SICURAMENTE qualche altra cosa di negativo da dire, così come di positivo. Le critiche di Zvone sono sempre mirate e ragionate, difficilmente dice una ********* per il gusto di farlo e mi sta benissimo che faccia così.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Va beh, hai visto l'intervista? Glielo hanno chiesto ed ha risposto, dicendo anche più volte PER ORA. Funziona così, ti fanno domande e rispondi, non è che Boban ha chiamato la tv per spalare ***** sul Milan
> Poi Zvone è sempre stato uno caustico. L'abbiamo idolatrato su sky quando sparava a zero sul Milan del condor, ora dovremmo trattarlo di ***** perché ha espresso un lecito (allora) dubbio sul nostro mercato?
> Vedrai che lo intervisteranno di nuovo a fine mercato ed avrà SICURAMENTE qualche altra cosa di negativo da dire, così come di positivo. Le critiche di Zvone sono sempre mirate e ragionate, difficilmente dice una ********* per il gusto di farlo e mi sta benissimo che faccia così.



Comunque è da ieri che TI leggo,sulla questione bonucci ed altro, non te la prendere se ti consiglio di essere meno antipatico nelle tue risposte


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2017)

Va bene tutto, vero che ci attaccano da ogni dove ed è bello vedere che c'è chi ci difende.

Però Sportitalia sta esagerando, sembra Milan TV, a me i lecchini non piacciono, mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, vero che ci attaccano da ogni dove ed è bello vedere che c'è chi ci difende.
> 
> Però Sportitalia sta esagerando, sembra Milan TV, a me i lecchini non piacciono, mai.



Già. E' una cosa abbastanza schifosa, ma va avanti da parecchio. Si vendono per qualche notizia in anteprima, una vera zozzeria.

Però è una rete privata, facessero quello che vogliono...


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già. E' una cosa abbastanza schifosa, ma va avanti da parecchio. Si vendono per qualche notizia in anteprima, una vera zozzeria.
> 
> Però è una rete privata, facessero quello che vogliono...



Però quando blastano i nostalgici amici di Galliani godo tantissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2017)

Alla prossima intervista Boban ammetterà tranquillamente che le cose sono cambiate.
Più difficile che lo faccia Costacurta.


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Per chi difende ancora Boban....É presente all'evento di quell'altro demente di Vieri...Alciato che hanno spedito a fare interviste in spiaggia gli chiede solo...ma tu che conosci il valore della fascia di capitano cosa pensi della fascia a Bonucci? Risposta dell'uomo tutto d'un pezzo...lasciamo stare tu sei un grande giornalista....

Siete ancora sicuri di voler difendere un personaggio simile?
Giuro che Alciato gli ha fatto SOLO questa domanda.. ..questa è MALAFEDE


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Comunque è da ieri che TI leggo,sulla questione bonucci ed altro, non te la prendere se ti consiglio di essere meno antipatico nelle tue risposte



Non mi sembra di essere stato antipatico. Non sono io quello che va a dire agli altri di cambiare sport o che non ne capisce nulla di calcio, anzi...



krull ha scritto:


> Per chi difende ancora Boban....É presente all'evento di quell'altro demente di Vieri...Alciato che hanno spedito a fare interviste in spiaggia gli chiede solo...ma tu che conosci il valore della fascia di capitano cosa pensi della fascia a Bonucci? Risposta dell'uomo tutto d'un pezzo...lasciamo stare tu sei un grande giornalista....
> 
> Siete ancora sicuri di voler difendere un personaggio simile?
> Giuro che Alciato gli ha fatto SOLO questa domanda.. ..questa è MALAFEDE



Alciato è un'altra vedovella triste, sky ne è piena.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla prossima intervista Boban ammetterà tranquillamente che le cose sono cambiate.
> Più difficile che lo faccia Costacurta.



Ma infatti...uno da il parere sulla situazione presente...se domani comprano titolari di livello è ovvio che il parere della gente cambi...


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti...uno da il parere sulla situazione presente...se domani comprano titolari di livello è ovvio che il parere della gente cambi...



Ancora? Ascolta l'intervista di poco fa a Sky con Alciato.. .l'ho riportata 2 post sopra....


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra di essere stato antipatico. Non sono io quello che va a dire agli altri di cambiare sport o che non ne capisce nulla di calcio, anzi...
> 
> 
> 
> Alciato è un'altra vedovella triste, sky ne è piena.


Si ma la risposta di Boban é stata peggio della domanda di Alciato


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ascolta l'intervista di poco fa a Sky con Alciato.. .l'ho riportata 2 post sopra....



Ma io mica lo difendo, solo non trovavo le sue parole cosi fuori luogo come alcuni le dipingevano... per dire pure io sono contrario a Bonucci arrivato oggi e subito capitano, se poi Montella deciderà cosi è sicuramente perchè con i ragazzi, la società e tutte le componenti c'è unità d'intenti e di pensiero...


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma la risposta di Boban é stata peggio della domanda di Alciato



Hai un link del video? Anche da mandare in PM. Mi hai incuriosito, vorrei sentirla.


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io mica lo difendo, solo non trovavo le sue parole cosi fuori luogo come alcuni le dipingevano... per dire pure io sono contrario a Bonucci arrivato oggi e subito capitano, se poi Montella deciderà cosi è sicuramente perchè con i ragazzi, la società e tutte le componenti c'è unità d'intenti e di pensiero...



Siamo sempre lí....un opinione data a metà e una domanda che include giá una risposta sono sintomi di MALAFEDE. Alciato é vergognoso e Boban non è da meno


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il noto esperto di mercato Alfredo Pedulla sul suo sito ufficiale si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta. I due ex rossoneri infatti avevano criticato il mercato del Milan ritenuto poco convincente. Dopo gli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, il giornalista chiede ai due opinionisti se i due giocatori sono "dei ripieghi" oppure se adesso vanno bene.



Giusta osservazione, ma sono palesemente pagati da Sky per scaricare melma sul Milan.


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Hai un link del video? Anche da mandare in PM. Mi hai incuriosito, vorrei sentirla.



No non saprei dove cercarlo..comunque sto ********** di Alciato ha rifatto la stessa identica domanda a Vieri e lui gli ha risposto che Bonucci è un grandissimo colpo e che ha grandissima personalità...Alciato deve pregare che non becca qualche pazzo per strada perché è vergognoso


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No non saprei dove cercarlo..comunque sto ********** di Alciato ha rifatto la stessa identica domanda a Vieri e lui gli ha risposto che Bonucci è un grandissimo colpo e che ha grandissima personalità...Alciato deve pregare che non becca qualche pazzo per strada perché è vergognoso





Tra lui e peppe fetish ci dobbiamo sorbire due delle più grandi sciagure di skyjuve. L'unico che mi sta simpatico è Nosotti.


----------



## luigi61 (15 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il noto esperto di mercato Alfredo Pedulla sul suo sito ufficiale si scaglia contro Boban e Costacurta. I due ex rossoneri infatti avevano criticato il mercato del Milan ritenuto poco convincente. Dopo gli acquisti di Biglia e Bonucci, il giornalista chiede ai due opinionisti se i due giocatori sono "dei ripieghi" oppure se adesso vanno bene.



Alfredo Pedullà e uno con le PALLE perché 1)dice apertamente ciò che pensa 2) non guarda in faccia a nessuno senza alcun timore 3) e obbiettivo è questa per un giornalista sportivo visto la feccia che gira, è un grandissimo merito
Onore ad Alfredo


----------

